# Monster hollowing system ?



## Anthony (Jun 19, 2016)

Does anyone have a mini monster or a monster that they would not mind measuring the articulating arm demintions for me? I can't seem to find them on line. Thanx in advance..


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 19, 2016)

The rig is supplied with a 270mm long, 20mm diameter boring bar, a 114mm extension bar and a range of hollowing tips, including a round carbide cutter, which allows hollowing on pieces up to about 280mm deep - even further with the extension. A range of other tool shanks such as the swan-neck tool, and optional tips including a teardrop shear scraper, are also available. The final trick up the Monsterâ€™s sleeve is that, with the use of various adaptors, other brands of hollowing tools can be used in its arm. So, it incorporates their usefulness rather than replacing them!

http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=7394

Hope it helps.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

